# Dog Fest - Southwest Ohio



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

We are having a dog fest in the Voice of America Park on June 17 and 18th. We are looking for volunteers to help with pooper scooper, parking attendants etc. Anyone that wishes to volunteer or just to learn more about it, please PM me asap. This is a benefit for our local PAWS - Middletown and hosted by MOJO 94.9

Thanks,

Lisa


I mainly posted this for the OHIO people. There are alot of us on here that I thought might be interested.


----------

